

Better Web App Development--a video comparison of web frameworks [VIDEO] - mattculbreth
http://oodt.jpl.nasa.gov/better-web-app.mov

======
henning
His personal preference is for Plone/Zope, which I find to be much more
intimidating and confusing than lightweight enterprise Java.

~~~
SwellJoe
I find Plone/Zope to be the single most intimidating code base in existence. I
tried for years to scale the learning curve...and never got past the
"hmm...I'm not sure why, but it's working now...I'm not going to touch it
again" stage.

~~~
scw
Plone/Zope are difficult, but the compactness of Python combined with the
clarity of the design make digging in not terribly difficult. Understanding
every aspect of the stack is difficult, Zope is everything from the HTTP
server to the (object) Database, to the templating language (TAL). All those
different pieces are difficult to keep in your head, but I'd still give it a
hand up over most Java stacks: keeping pieces of the system in your head is
easy.

------
bouncingsoul
I've seen this before. I really like the presentation style.

The conclusion is what you expect: building apps with Django, Ruby on Rails,
TurboGears, and Plone is faster and less annoying than with J2EE.

